# My Bettas :)



## Atom

Sucks what happened to the forum, but this gives me a chance to post pictures of my Bettas in their very own thread.

Here goes...

Drizzle - My first since taking a 3 year hiatus from fish.









Fawkes - I love that he looks like a flame. The fattest of my boys.









Gryffin - This is an older picture. His tail has developed all these rosettes at the ends now.









Lockheed - Much younger photo. He developed into a nice halfmoon and then decided to tear all his fins. Treating him now for possible fin rot


----------



## Atom

*Bettas Continued *

Nimbus - My morpher. He was a cello/pastel when I got him.


















Now - Lots of red in the fins.


----------



## Atom

*Last ones.*

Sidney - Got him during the Olympics. Named after Sidney Crosby for scoring the golden goal.









Ponyo - Got him on my birthday.









Riel - Lives in my new planted eclipse tank.


----------



## Atom

Sorry for all the heavy imagery


----------



## ~Lynae

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Very nice collection & pix as well!! I especially like Lockheed, too bad about his fins, hope he recovers. Nimbus is really cool too


----------



## kaisa

They are all beautiful. I've been wanting to post pic's of all 8 of my males but it's a lot of work to get pics of them all and resize/post lol


----------



## L!$A

You have a very beautiful collection of Betta's my favorite is Lockheed .. really love the purple!!  Is he a black copper??


----------



## Adz1

wow,
these are very beautiful....


----------



## Atom

L!$A said:


> You have a very beautiful collection of Betta's my favorite is Lockheed .. really love the purple!!  Is he a black copper??


Thanks everyone 

He is a copper, but I'm not sure if he is black copper. He always looks purple to me and sometimes green.


----------



## Pamela

All of your Bettas are lovely & great photos too


----------



## L!$A

Atom said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> He is a copper, but I'm not sure if he is black copper. He always looks purple to me and sometimes green.


I've been looking for a purple one, or one that looks purple-ish.. very nice find!!


----------



## Atom

One morning I woke up and Lockheed's tail was split in multiple parts. I thought he had blown his tail because it was getting pretty big and heavy for him.

I guess then he decided it wasn't worth it and decided on a makeover.

This is what he looks like right now after some salt baths. Still a bit raw.










He will never look the same, but I hope he doesn't get sick or become a chronic nipper. He looks so sad in the photo too.


----------



## L!$A

Awwe!! He does look sad  .. he's still goregous though!


----------



## BullDog

Aww! That last pic of Lockheed he looks sad!
Great bettas! I must say Ponyo is my favourite


----------



## JTang

Wow they are all beautiful! Very Nice Collection! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Atom

BullDog said:


> Aww! That last pic of Lockheed he looks sad!
> Great bettas! I must say Ponyo is my favourite


I know. It gets me all sad too. I never did get a photo of him in all his glory, but he is a trooper.



JTang said:


> Wow they are all beautiful! Very Nice Collection! Where did you get them from?


Thank you. They are from a combination of different stores.

Drizzle - PJ's Pets
Fawkes, Gryffin, Nimbus, Lockheed, Riel - Aquariums West
Ponyo - Isand Pets Unlimited
Sidney - Atison

Aquariums West IMO has the most variety to choose from if you go right when they get a shipment, which is quite often. They are on the smaller size because they are younger fish.



kaisa said:


> They are all beautiful. I've been wanting to post pic's of all 8 of my males but it's a lot of work to get pics of them all and resize/post lol


Yeah it is a pain, but beautiful fish deserve to be shown off. I would love to see your school. Photobucket automatically resizes my photos


----------



## Morainy

Stunning fish! And I love the pic of the bottom tank. Is that your new Eclipse 3? Very well planted!


----------



## crazy72

Great collection. Thanks for posting the pics. And congrats on the new Eclipse, it's beautiful.


----------



## Atom

Morainy said:


> Stunning fish! And I love the pic of the bottom tank. Is that your new Eclipse 3? Very well planted!


Yes it is  I can easily be tempted to get another eclipse. I love it.










I hope the plants survive.


----------



## target

Love that picture of Drizzle, and Riel's fins are awesome


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice Pics! Beautiful Bettas!


----------



## L!$A

Riel looks very good in his tank.. stands out very nicely against the plants
That makes me want a white one now.. uh oh I may come down with Multiple Betta Syndrome!!


----------

